# time period for degree assesment from engineers australia



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Friends,
I am new to this forum. i am applying for 175 visa.(permenant residency).
I have applied through an agent my degree assesment application to engineers australia on 29th april 2009. i have also applied for MODL points for mechanical engineer.
i am a production engineer by degree and have done my masters from the UK in Automotive Engineering.
I have a total work exp. related to automotive design of 3.5 years till date.
i have also given all the reference letters and work exp. letters on company letter heads with my application.
I am still awaiting my outcome on the same.
Can anyone please let me know approx. how much more time will it take?
Thanks and Regards
Kunal


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi kunal, welcome to the forum

right now they are processing CSL and state sponsored applications, no one can really say how much time would they be taking to start MODL, it can be a month, or even a year. hold your horses and enjpy your time with ur relatives, that will make the waiting period easier for u


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

ok *Kunal*, are you saying that you applied with all those docs to AU DIAC or you applied all those docs to Engineers AU on April 29th,2009 and you have not heard back from Engineers AU? I didn't understand from your statements what you meant. If you have sent in those docs to DIAC then like Anj said, you will have to wait for them to start on processing MODL apps for them to see your application.


----------



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

khotkunal said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am new to this forum. i am applying for 175 visa.(permenant residency).
> I have applied through an agent my degree assesment application to engineers australia on 29th april 2009. i have also applied for MODL points for mechanical engineer.
> i am a production engineer by degree and have done my masters from the UK in Automotive Engineering.
> ...


I think u must get ur assessment by now but if not then u r about to receive it in near future.

Assessment time of EngrsAustralia is almost 10-12 weeks as there are number of applications.

An year back, avg time for skill assessment with E.A was 5 weeks but now it is increased to 10-12 weeks. 

You can also send an email to E.A asking for update on ur application stating your name, date of acknowledgement and address and date of birth etc.

hope, it will help you.


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry friends..
Actually I wanted to say that i have submitted it to Engineers Australia..
I have not submitted to DIAC.
I had contacted Engineers Australia but they said that they will contact my agent and let me know thriugh them...
But i guess it should have been done by now as 12 weeks are already over.
I have also my skills listed on the critical skill list...
I have one more query..i.e. as you all people have mentioned in various post that this year the processing priority for CSL is after state sponsorship applications are over..
So if i apply say down the line after one month my application to DIAC, then will be included in the current CSL applicaions or will i have o wait till next year....
Thanks in advance...


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

I know E.A takes some time to give the skills assessment if you had to turn in a CDR. But since it has been 12 weeks already with no word, have you tried calling them to find out what is up with your assessment? 

As far as your 175 is concerned, they do go by SS first then CSL, and in the CSL it is by the lodgement date. So, if you do apply this year, perhaps your application will be processed within this fiscal year or in the early next, depending on all of your docs being sent without any problems. You can look at this website BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications to figure out an estimate of how long it could take on your application being processed. Many CSLs are taking 6-8 months to be processed.


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Tilla for the info..
Actually i guess by next week i should get some outcome.
Actually i have applied for the MODL points as well thats why it might be taking time.
I have tried contacting to EA but as i have earlier mentioned, i got the reply that nowadays it is taking time and they would contact my agent and not me directly.
Thanks
Kunal


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

ok Kunal, I think Im getting very confused. What does MODL points have to do with you getting your skills assessed by E.A? Are they the ones who give you the MODL points, is that it? Because I have never heard that before and I have never had that happen with assessment.


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Tilla..
Yes EA does the degree assesment and also goes through my MODL point claim and awards me 15 points if they think that my work exp. of 12 months in last 18 months is relevant to my degree if my occupation is in the MODL occupation list.
So i have to apply for the degree assesment and MODL point claim at the same time.
Thanks
Kunal


----------



## ewch (Jul 2, 2009)

khotkunal said:


> Sorry friends..
> Actually I wanted to say that i have submitted it to Engineers Australia..
> I have not submitted to DIAC.
> I had contacted Engineers Australia but they said that they will contact my agent and let me know thriugh them...
> ...


I thought EA should be able to complete your assessment by now (>12 weeks as you said). Did mine back in Sept 2008. Took them only 2 weeks to get back to me with a positive assessment but then again I did graduate with an engineering degree from Australian university.

Hang on there, you should be hearing from them soon.


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

hey *ewch*, when you got your assessment done, did you try to get any MODL points claimed through E.A? I mean, did E.A award you with MODL points like Kunal is saying? I never knew you had to do that through E.A and thought that DIAC would award those points based on my experience.


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for your advice.
Yes i am hanging on.
My agent has told me that when you apply for Degree Assesment and MODL to EA then they normally process your application fast.
But i do not know why mine is taking so much time?
Anyways i will hang on as i do not have any other alternative.
I will let you people know once i get any good news.
Thanks
Kunal


----------



## Amr (Mar 8, 2009)

*Just more time*



khotkunal said:


> Sorry friends..
> Actually I wanted to say that i have submitted it to Engineers Australia..
> I have not submitted to DIAC.
> I had contacted Engineers Australia but they said that they will contact my agent and let me know thriugh them...
> ...


I was in the same situation i applied in 25th June and received my positive assesment by the mid. of Oct. in the same year... so just be patient it will come soon.


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

tilla_07 said:


> hey *ewch*, when you got your assessment done, did you try to get any MODL points claimed through E.A? I mean, did E.A award you with MODL points like Kunal is saying? I never knew you had to do that through E.A and thought that DIAC would award those points based on my experience.


Hello Tilla...
Actually as i apply for my degree assesment then EA is in position to judge whether my degree is in accordance to australian standards.
And also they are in a position to judge whether my work exp. is related to my degree attained.
DIAC can just croos check whether my work exp. is true or not ..but they are not in a good position to judge the technicalities of my work done whether it is related to my degree.
As EA is the technical body then they can related and understand wether if i qualify foe MODL.
Thats what i understand.
Thanks in advance.
Kunal


----------



## ewch (Jul 2, 2009)

tilla_07 said:


> hey *ewch*, when you got your assessment done, did you try to get any MODL points claimed through E.A? I mean, did E.A award you with MODL points like Kunal is saying? I never knew you had to do that through E.A and thought that DIAC would award those points based on my experience.


I wasn't aware of that. My application was done by agent. Applied for Visa class 176 (family sponsored) which was submitted to DIAC last December. My agent decided that my engineering degree will be sufficient for skill assessment eventhough I am now in management with an MBA from UK.

Pointwise I have adequate to pass and I am not in a hurry to go over so I don't mind the longer wait. Without CSL, MODL or state sponsor, my application will be on the bottom of the pack.

Eric


----------



## mlindon (Jun 4, 2009)

khotkunal said:


> Hi Tilla..
> Yes EA does the degree assesment and also goes through my MODL point claim and awards me 15 points if they think that my work exp. of 12 months in last 18 months is relevant to my degree if my occupation is in the MODL occupation list.
> So i have to apply for the degree assesment and MODL point claim at the same time.
> Thanks
> Kunal


I'm also in the process of moving to Aus and I applied for my skills assessment on the 5th May 2009 and received a positive assessment from EA on the 27 May 2009. I'm not sure why it was so quick but I'm not complaining. I then lodged my main visa application on the 1st June 2009 for a 175 independent visa and I've not heard anything and I'm not really expecting to for some time but I'm getting impatient but hey what can you do. At least its in and I'm not just tlaking about moving I am actually in the process of moving..... My biggest hurdle seems to be convincing my parents that this is a good idea....


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

*mlindon*, yours was that quickly b/c of where you got your degree. If you went to UK for uni or US or countries that have a pact with Engineers AU that allows for their degree to be equivalent to AU degree without needing any CDR. Mine was the same way, only took a week to get everything evaluated. 

I applied as a 175 around the same time as you, June 9th. It's very easy to become impatient but it really hasn't been that long since we applied, you know. Maybe we will get ours around the same time. You mentioned your parents are not sold about AU. Mine are all enthusiastic about it. They know I feel suffocated where I am, so they want me to have a better life and I want the same for them. So, immigrating to another country like AU would be the way to go.


----------



## ewch (Jul 2, 2009)

tilla_07 said:


> *mlindon*, yours was that quickly b/c of where you got your degree. If you went to UK for uni or US or countries that have a pact with Engineers AU that allows for their degree to be equivalent to AU degree without needing any CDR. Mine was the same way, only took a week to get everything evaluated.
> 
> I applied as a 175 around the same time as you, June 9th. It's very easy to become impatient but it really hasn't been that long since we applied, you know. Maybe we will get ours around the same time. You mentioned your parents are not sold about AU. Mine are all enthusiastic about it. They know I feel suffocated where I am, so they want me to have a better life and I want the same for them. So, immigrating to another country like AU would be the way to go.


Mlindon/Tilla,

Are you guys state sponsored/occupation on CSL or MODL? If yes, then you should be hearing from DIAC much earlier than I will. The latest I heard is that for case like mine, it will be another year (July 2010) before my application will be looked at. So I will have to learn to be very patient and try not to think of it so often.

Eric


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

im on the csl. Im actually not that anxious about it. I know I only just lodged my application last month and still have many months left to wait through. It's just sometimes I sieze up and start thinking about what's going on with my application. But that moment passes, and I just mellow out and get busy with something else. 

what engineering field are u in Eric? So you are not on the csl or MODL?


----------



## ewch (Jul 2, 2009)

tilla_07 said:


> im on the csl. Im actually not that anxious about it. I know I only just lodged my application last month and still have many months left to wait through. It's just sometimes I sieze up and start thinking about what's going on with my application. But that moment passes, and I just mellow out and get busy with something else.
> 
> what engineering field are u in Eric? So you are not on the csl or MODL?


No, I'm not state sponsored (but family sponsored), not on CSL or MODL, so based on DIAC processing priorities I'm on the "others list" meaning right at the bottom.

I'm an Aerospace graduate engineer from an Australian university but have been in sales & marketing for the last 10 yrs. Currently a senior manager with management responsibility.

Cheers

Eric


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Friends..
Sorry was busy with office work so could not update you guys..
actually i received a update from engineers australia and they have asked me to request british council mumbai to send a direct original copy to them.until they receive the original copy they will not process my application.
they have started a new system that those people who have given here ielts from india should send a direct copy to them through the ielts body.
its been long 14 weeks before i heard something from them
i hope i get an outcome on my application this week.
thanks 
Kunal


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

i hope the british council in mumbai keeps records of ielts for that long. Its been 14 weeks of hell for you, hasnt it?


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Tilla...
it is really been hell of a time as no return communication was there from engineers australia...
yes i guess british council has records for so long. they should keep records till the score is valid.
when i sent them a form and demand draft for sending the result to engineers australia then they sent me a receipt saying that they have received it and will be sending it shortly.
hope so i will be getting it shortly.
thanks
Kunal


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Friends..
Finally after a long wait of 4 months i t my positive degree assesment for Mechanical Engineer om engineers australia...
Now have started for final docs to be submitted to DIAC.
Thanks for your help and advice.
Kunal


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

thats good, kunal. Good luck on preparing all the paperwork for submission to DIAC. Need any help, just give us a holler here.


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Tilla...
ya preparing the docs for the final application. almost ready with the docs and have applied for police clearance certificates. waiting to receive them, then i will go for the medicals.. my agent said that we will do front loading of the medicals and police clearance certificates. 
Thanks and Regards
Kunal


----------



## ram (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Kunal 
If u r applying for GSM 175 visa, it is not required to submit PCS (Police clearance) & medicals at the time of submitting applications. u can go ahead without these documents and can submit these after ur case officer ask for it as most people do.


----------



## Striker (Mar 4, 2010)

I have done my Bachelor of Engineering in Industrial and Production from India .Hence I am planning to apply under Washington accord.The code I am planning to apply for is ANZSCO 233511.

I have a total of 12 years experience out of which 2.5 years in Mechanical field and another 9.5 years in IT field.

Can someone please tell me whether Engineers Australia requires minimum experience for skills assessment ? If so how much experience is required ?


----------

